# Itunes replacement?



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I was wondering what people are using for an iTunes replacement for both windows and mac?
I am trying to get around not being able to share my music between my computers both mac and non mac!

John


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Johnny, weren't you the person with authorization troubles for purchased music? I don't remember seeing a followup...though I guess this is one of sorts. I don't quite understand the question. Are you having trouble sharing between Macs and PCs using iTunes? You should be able to do that easily as long as the computers are on the same subnet. (Just go to iTunes > Preferences > Sharing and set the computers to share their libraries and/or look for shared music. Individual machines must be authorized in order to play purchased tracks, even when streaming over the network.)

I you're wondering how to play purchased music without using iTunes, the answer is that you must burn it to audio CD first; then you can use whatever software you like. Never tried it, but Audion seems to be a distant second to iTunes on the Mac.

Hope this helps...


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Matt
Yes it seemed that individual songs needed to be authorized as my computer already was just not all the downloaded songs.
In regards to music sharing I'm trying to be able to download songs off my ipod to a different computer either mac or pc.
I understood that was not possible through iTunes to prevent sharing illegal music downloads.
The problem being that it also prevents legal the sharing of music.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

OK, I think I see what you're after: something to allow you to move music files manually to and from the iPod. I think there are third-party add-ons to make this possible, not replacement jukeboxes but hacks to make the music files visible when the iPod is mounted as a hard drive. I don't personally have any experience with any of these apps. In case nobody pipes up here with more info, you might find what you need at www.ipodding.com.

Good luck!


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

The best free app I found to do this is called PodUtil. It basically allows you to browse your music on your iPod and then copy it down.


----------

